# I guess we are Ghetto



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was just browsing through Craigslist to see what idiots are out there and i came across this one.

"
Only lower class, uneducated people deal with pit bulls. Maybe it's a stereotype, but from this response it sure looks like the truth! Ghetto dogs for ghetto people!!!! Keep on breeding your pits...you are doing a good job as the majority of them will end up in the shelters euthanized anyway. Keep up the "good" work! You go ghetto diva! "


Idiots.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I prefer "white trash", thank you very much.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

megz said:


> I prefer "white trash", thank you very much.


haha i second that or *******


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Since i live in Tennessee and near the Appalachian mountains...i prefer "hill billy"


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess my white collar is soiled because of the breed of dog I enjoy. Sad really.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont think id fall into any of those categories because im asian haha


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

here in my neck of the woods we would prefer hill-jacks lol..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhah im hella ghetto. i have guns, always in jail, always being talked to by mother effin cops! ha!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ahhah im hella ghetto. i have guns, always in jail, always being talked to by mother effin cops! ha!


haha i love it, i would not mess with you!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I resemble that remark however do you find the ghetto in the swamps of Louisiana? I thought that was city-like? Oh well I guess that goes to shhow how ignorant I am. lol


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't anybody take this the wrong way but unfortunately, for every good and responsible pitbull owner there are probably ten who fit the stereotype to a tee. This is why we have such a reputation to dispel. Also I think it makes it all that more important for responsible pitbull owners to almost be goodwill ambassadors for the breed. 

I amazes me how people are shocked after being around my dog or other responsibly owned pits, that they are so affectionate and gentle with children and strangers. Not exactly the killing machines the general public have been conditioned to expect. Their only experience or knowledge of pitbulls is what they hear in the news or see on TV. Whenever I see a thug with a pitbull I am always more concerned about the .45 ACP in his pocket than his dog. Not to mention the reputation he is giving the breed. The single worst thing about owing a pitbull, for me, is dealing with the gang members or low lifes who are constantly wanting to check out my dog when they see him.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Atheist said:


> Don't anybody take this the wrong way but unfortunately, for every good and responsible pitbull owner there are probably ten who fit the stereotype to a tee.


That can be said about any dog owner. But singling out pit bulls owners is sheer hypocrisy.

Just the back of my work, where i can see peoples backyards, there are German Shepard's, labs, mutts..most tied up pretty much 24/7 all year regardless of weather.

There needs to be a higher standard for dog ownership period. Singling out pit bull owners does not excuse the other owners from being irresponsible. A dog is something which comes with responsibilities, just like a gun, and if there is a license and a standard for owning a gun, there needs to be some standard for owning a dog.

I say all dog owners need a license to own dogs, and just like a drivers license, you need to take a test about basics of dog and dog ownership before you can get a dog.


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree about the license but lets face facts, a license means little more than paying a fee. Now for a car, airplane or a gun most states now require some you pass some sort of competency test to get a license, but for a marriage or dog license, just pay the fee and if you are incompetent or not, a license is granted. Maybe a test should be given for competency and responsibility prior to granting a dog license, any dog license. Maybe it should be illegal to own a dog without a license. Of course even a higher priority would be to make people pass a responsibility and competency test before granting a marriage license, a license to have children, own or operate a boat etc. 

Unfortunately I am for less government not more and this is the proverbial slippery slope.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I too am for less govt as possible. But as time goes by, i have come to a point where i am like...some people cant handle freedom. They are simply grownup children..completely immature and irresponsible. 

I just think there should be a test, which will include dog basics, handling, obedience, housing, and most importantly safety and ethics. And if they pass this test, they will get a license to own a dog..only own and not breed. Breeders should have a different test. 

Even though people might disagree, i just think it shouldn't be this easy to buy a dog...its like buying something from walmart.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I prefer ghetto fabulous LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> I prefer ghetto fabulous LOL


Agreed!:rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Since i live in Tennessee and near the Appalachian mountains...i prefer "hill billy"


hey i was in blue ridge ga in the appalachian a couple of weeks ago.. beautiful area!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hey i was in blue ridge ga in the appalachian a couple of weeks ago.. beautiful area!


Yeah, and if you ever get a chance to go hiking there, do it...its awesome.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Yeah, and if you ever get a chance to go hiking there, do it...its awesome.


oh i did... loved it. we stayed on cherry log mt in a cabin!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

and as far as this thread goes... dont call me ghetto, CUZ IM SO HOOD!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> and as far as this thread goes... dont call me ghetto, CUZ IM SO HOOD!!!


but if you want me to stick to my heritage gon' call me that ****** with a pitbull hahahaha


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

:rofl: haha yall crack me up


----------

